# My blue Merle, Louie



## rach2500 (Jan 7, 2009)

You wouldn't think from this face that he was quite so much trouble, would you? (permission to shout at me if I don't manage to attach a photo to this)


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello Louie... love your eyes and nose...:w00t:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

That is a face full of mischief
Love it!!


----------



## samaria (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello, Louie.!
You are good.Love you dear.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what a great pic Louie is Gorgeous


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

he is lovely, great picture!


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

mmmm totally getting that look of mischief there.....


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lots of mischief in that lovely face


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Aw he's lovely


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

a nice picture of louie, do you have any more,


----------



## rach2500 (Jan 7, 2009)

Here are a couple more of him. He is quite a love really, isn't he. If only he weren't such a cheeky monkey and so darn clever!


----------

